# Free stuff I got yesterday



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

So yesterday, I was driving through the neighborhood with my son and we came across an older guy carrying a box to the trash. It had a Panasonic SA-HT75 HTIB in it. 

Presently having nothing at home I stopped and asked him if he was gonna throw it out if I could have it. He said sure, and that he had some other equipment that I could have if I wanted. So he went inside and brought out a KLF Ksub10AN...and a pair of JBL HLS810 speakers. :sn:

I setup the HTIB using the KLF sub and am not supprised by how horrible it sounds.The HTIB speakers sound like I am surrounded by old TV speakers. He didn't have the remote so I can't put it into Dolby PL...that might sound alot better than selecting between Disco, Hall, Heavy, Live etc...

The sub however sounds decent for what it is...with memory foam stuffed in both of the ports 

It is apartment friendly and provides some low end. 

The JBL's are what I was happy about untill I hooked them up. The horns do not work. Seems to be my problem with speakers 

I may look into replacing them and keeping these at least. However I think the HTIB may go on craigslist.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Free is always good! :T


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah. I switched the TV input to a stereo input and it sounds alot better. It doesn't sound like the announcer has his head in a trash can. 

Music sounds decent at good apartment neighbor levels as well. 

I'm really hoping that new tweeters for the JBL's are not to expensive. I read else were that JBL still has them and they are about $36 each...but not sure if that info is current. I'll call them on Monday.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Picking up something for nothing and being able to clean it up, fix it up, and then fire it up is a very rewarding part of this hobby. Good for you guys, and I hope you can finish your repairs and enjoy it even more!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a link to a AVS forum post detailing the replacement and contact parts details. Best of luck!

LINK

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1079788


----------



## heart_sniper27 (Feb 24, 2011)

thank for that, good stuff indeed!


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

with the jbl you can check to make sure the horns are really bad. Make sure they don't have bad caps or something. If they are bad you maybe able to buy replacement drivers.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds like nothing but wins =p I mean free stuff that works! You can't beat free and working LOL


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on the gear.


----------

